# Before 9AM



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Got these finished this morning !
LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Outstanding Mrs. Linda!!! I made a couple last night myself!! You are definetly on a role and they are looking nice!!
:bounce:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice.....top left is my fav!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool! Great job drilling those to get the bark.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're getting the 'hang' of it , Linda..

Beautiful work...but please don't 'flood' the market.. Leave a few 'crumbs' for me and Bobby and Robert and the others...:rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

So, we have before 9am and after 9pm .........lol

Beautiful pens LL. The lower left is my fav though.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like those antler pens, does anybody have one to post that doesn't have any natural stain on it and is top and bottom antler. The ivory look?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> I like those antler pens, does anybody have one to post that doesn't have any natural stain on it and is top and bottom antler. The ivory look?


Sorry for the hijack...here is one in a 8mm designer pen. Most of the ones I have done do not have the "bark" LOL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry Linda, didn't mean to start a high jack. But I guess there's nothing you turners can't do with a little time. Bill that's it, you're the man.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work everyone. I love those antler pens !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice LL! You are on a roll....keep 'em coming. gb


----------

